# 2009 JBAIT Champs



## Jim Lee (Oct 10, 2009)

Congratulations Terry Lee and Keith Howard for a well deserved win on a tough fishing day. Thanks for all you do in organizing this tournament.


----------



## TeamYarter (Oct 10, 2009)

well put jim, thanks terry lee for all that you do proud to be a part of it.... and congrats on a tough day of fishing!


----------



## Randall (Oct 10, 2009)

*Jbait*

Congrats Terry and Keith!


----------



## russ010 (Oct 12, 2009)

way to go guys!


----------



## Derek Snider (Oct 12, 2009)

*j-bait*

Big congrats to Terry Lee and Keith Howard. Its has been a pleasure fishing against you guys the last two seasons.  If you are gonna be beat, its not coming easy. Well deserved victory for two fine competitors. Thanks for making the j-bait a success.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks guys,It is a pleasure to put the J-BAIT out there for everyone to enjoy....still trying to put something together to eliminate entry fees though.

Keith is a beast with a worm in hand,and now that he has switched over to the Edge Lures line of soft plastics,he is even more confident.He is a great partner and I have enjoyed the partnership over the last 2 years,but Keith misses being in the front of the boat and who could blame him?We may or may not team up for the LWB Circuit next year,my son wants to get back in the boat with me ..... so we will see how it all plays out over the off season.

Now I get to go and battle against Keith Howard,Derek Snider,Mike Meason,Shane Bridges,and Ricky Hightower (L.W.B's top 6 anglers) in a 2 day event for the Lil' Water Bassin' Angler Of The Year Title......And before that is the L.W.B Big Bass Championship.....and before that is the last Jonboat Bassin' League tourney on Still Branch.....I still got a lot more fishin' to do in 09


----------



## jigman (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats to you and Keith on a great season,hope to fish with LWB again soon.


----------



## TJBassin (Oct 13, 2009)

Congradulations Terry and Keith a win most deserving. Terry this is your best win ever. This is your dream you started and now you can really enjoy. Thanks for the heart you have for Jon Boaters. You have done more for the sport than everyone put together. Good Luck in the future.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Oct 13, 2009)

Jigman & TJBassin .....

Now that sounds like a team that could come and help L.W.B members keep Derek Snider & Mike Meason from repeating as Club Champions.

I'm not hating on Derek & Mike (They are great Champions),just trying to remind you guys of how when y'all were teamed up ...... you 2 were always a Constant Threat.


----------



## T LEE (Oct 13, 2009)

Terry & Keith put the grind on while most of us were throwing the tackle box. Great Job men

P.S. where can we buy some trophy polish?
after 4 years straight the j bait trophy is a little dull


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Oct 13, 2009)

T LEE said:


> Terry & Keith put the grind on while most of us were throwing the tackle box. Great Job men
> 
> P.S. where can we buy some trophy polish?
> after 4 years straight the j bait trophy is a little dull



Y'all should have used some of the sweat that was on R.B's fore head Saturday as Team Constant Threat was about to weigh-in

Thanks Ted,it's always a pleasure to compete against you,Jim and the entire S.J.A gang.


----------

